# Diesel resources -- help needed.



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I am looking for any or all of the following.

1.) Plans (any scale, but need one that has dimensions) for a GE 70 ton end cab locomotive.

2.) Plans (again, any scale, but need dimensions) for SP#1, the "Little Giant" GE DF-700 locomotive. (Cognates and cousins from various south american assignments would be equally as acceptable.) 

3.) Any information beyond the photos at northeast.railfan.net and the wikipedia (and clones) entries on the three 70 ton C-C locomotives operated by the US Potash narrow gauge railway (Scrapped sometime in the 70's...) I have a color photo from Boerries Burkhardt and I found a builder's photo of one in a book on industrial engines, but I need more information.

4.) Anyone with the horsepower to translate some of the photos that I *do* have into reasonable dimensions by some other method, please contact me so we can talk about it. 

Obviously, all but #2 are related to a single project -- I'm exploring the possibility of trying to build a halfway decent representation of the C-C unit. The SPNG #1 is a related, but separate project.

Thank you!

Matthew (OV)


----------



## lincoln pin (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Matthew, Check out Narrow Gauge & Short Line Gazette 

September/October 1986 they have a scale drawing of the "Little Giant" SP #1 also check out 
Rich Yoder Models (wrong size, O scale) a great collection of photos of the GE 50 ton loco. 
http://www.richyodermodels.com/rym_owens_bd.htm 


There is also a Yahoo group SPNG (Southern Pacific Narrow Gauge Railroad) they some additional info on SP#1

Have fun, Mike


----------



## lincoln pin (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is a link to a Google book that has a scale drawing for a GE 70 ton loco (page 156) 
http://tinyurl.com/yed7pu4


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, fantastic so far! I now have received a set of specs and basic dimensions for the 70 tonner ... One down, three to go. 

And... if I can land a copy of those Gazette plans, I'll be more than halfway there! (I did talk to Rich, and he didn't have any plans or dimensions available. There's a set of drawings from the Kalambach library, but it has no dimensions either, and is HO scale, so it's hard to translate (it's pretty basic.) I'll get to work on locating a set of the Gazette plans ....

Thanks everyone... 

Matt


----------

